# Traynor YBX212



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

anyone got one?

i've been looking for a new 212 with V30's...and this one almost seems perfect...even a vertical slant!

how does it sound though? hard rock? classic rock? does it project well?

i can't even find dimensions on it...

what are your thoughts?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Im surprised no one has replied yet....

Anyways...my local L&M has this cabinet and to me . I'm surprised on how small the thing looks.
I say small but not in a bad way. It realy does look nice but I have never tried it.

From the pictures, you'll see that it is as wide as a Bassmaster head.
Get the width of the head and mark it somewhere so you can see how narrow the cabinet is.

thats all a can add, so good luck with your hunt.
G.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I had one of these cabs paired with the YBA1Mod1 amp. Very loud, it sounds excellent cranked. The V30's just shine at high volume. I did not like the low volume clean sound of the amp so it ended up going back along with the cab.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bumparoni!

I just picked up a used Blackstar Venue 20H head and was interested in picking up a good 2x12 for it (if I cannot find a cheaper BS2x12). I've been looking at the YBX212 for a while now. So does anyone know if this or perhaps another 2x12 (Marshall?) would be a good fit for it?

I really like the price on the traynor...and the look too. And the specs seem great with the 2 x V30's and open/closed back options...with solid wood construction. One review rated it better than the equivalent Marshall which cheaped out on the handles and the backing plates.

Any idears?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Can you go try it?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> Can you go try it?


I could if they either have the same head at L&M or I bring mine in when I get it. I think L&M are the only dealers of Traynor. Not sure though.

I'd love to hear an opinion from here as well though.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have one paired with my YB1 Tribute. As already mentioned, it's loud and excellent for rock music.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Is that an ES-335 I see there? Nice guitar.

I'm pretty sure that the Traynor will work well with the new head. Given that it has 2 V30's and is a solid construction, it would probably work better than the one Blackstar offers in the 2x12 configuration. (70/80's I believe).
Those V30's make everything louder. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> I could if they either have the same head at L&M or I bring mine in when I get it. I think L&M are the only dealers of Traynor. Not sure though.
> 
> I'd love to hear an opinion from here as well though.


Just bring your head and guitar then. That will give you the best answer, and trying gear is fun.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> Just bring your head and guitar then. That will give you the best answer, and trying gear is fun.



Yeah, I'll end up doing that most likely.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I tried the cab in store with the YBA-1 and it was loud and angry. I was looking for a 212 head for my old reverb master, but the footpront of that amp is much bigger than the ybx2212. I ended up going with a ycx212 and dumping the seventy80s for some WGS veteran 30s. I have the ycx112 cab as well. They match the new and old heads pretty well.


----------

